# 585 Seat Post Clamp Torque Specs



## benolium (Mar 19, 2008)

On my first ride out with my 585 my seat post slipped down. This would have not been such a problem normally, BUT I was 7 miles into the El Tour de Phoenix and found my self looking like the Bear riding the bike in the circus. (knees to my chest)

A quick adjustment and I was off to re-catch the group I was leading. (it took 40 minutes)
Any way, when I tightened it up on the side of the road, i heard a pop. I was snug, but it scared the crap out of me. After the ride, all looked fine, no cracks...that I could tell. But 3 weeks later, I would actually like to get it to the correct specs. Any torque specs on this slipping seat post? I have a carbon post.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

The literature that came with my 585 frame said nothing about the seatpost clamp. I would suggest a starting torque of about 7Nm , increasing it is only as needed. I would also apply Tacx assembly paste or a similar product to the post to reduce the chance of slippage.

I've never had a slippage problem with mine, after two seasons, but I only weigh 135.

I rely on feel, not a torque wrench for small M5 and M6 bolts. If you can't tighten them by hand, then on the road adjustments won't be easy or reliable. I would not depend on a torque wrench to get this torque correct.


----------



## benolium (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks. Good insight for sure on using "feel" to get it right.


----------



## rjsd (Nov 11, 2006)

I think the spec is relative to the post I believe my EC-90 is spec'ed at 8Nm. The literature that came with my 585 said to refer to the component manufacture as was the case for the front derailleur clamp. So 7Nm is a good place to start & I also used the TRAX assembly paste & have not had any slippage issues.

rj


----------

